# Clog Chopper question



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

About to order one of these - but since all of the pictures look identical, I am not sure what size they actually are. Also different websites that carry them recommend different things.

Wanting to order a Chopper for 1 1/2 - 2" drains(Kitchen, etc), and one for 3" stack C/Os leading out to 4-6" pipe.

Assuming these work on roots anyway - haven't been able to find out that either.(though the pictured line shows roots in it).


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

these don't work on roots at all. http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/ClogChopper.html Take a look for your cable type. I'd recommend getting a 1" as well. I found the cheapest place with the fastest shipping is AJ. Tell Kirk that Ben from cali sent you.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> these don't work on roots at all. http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/ClogChopper.html Take a look for your cable type. I'd recommend getting a 1" as well. I found the cheapest place with the fastest shipping is AJ. Tell Kirk that Ben from cali sent you.


. 

Why no good for roots?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

They don't saw, they grind. They are great for cleaning out the uratic acid from unflushed urinals that build up. They would just get tangled in roots and not cut them.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I see. So anything bigger than a 2" is pretty useless unless you have an extremely rare 3" pipe with an obscene amount of grease.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Although - the picture on their site shows the chopper going through a line with roots.

So are they just crappy at it, or is the picture misleading? 

I noticed there are 2 different kinds....one looks solid, the other looks hollow in the center.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Picture is misleading. I would buy a big one to remove cast iron scale although a chain knocker can do that as well. Actually ordered a 2-1/2 just for that reason and will post the results after I've used it awhile.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The smaller sizes are solid....hollow ones are bigger sizes


----------

